# WIFI Fix - try it out



## ps2pk (Oct 13, 2011)

My wireless would stop working after a reboot or when boot in WebOS. I figured out a solution to get it working again. Tried on my and my brothers touchpad. Works on both.

1. Go to settings > wireless and network settings > wifi settings > click your wifi network and press forget. - it'll be tricky to do but keep on pressing your network and click forget. tip: look at the wifi on top (where it says scannning/disconnecting/etc). wait for this to show disconnected and it should be easier to select your network.
2. disable wifi FROM the bottom status bar. Wifi is located on the left.
3. wait 15 seconds.
4. enable wifi
5. select your network and input your key and connect.

should work now.

Sorry if it's been posted elsewhere. I searched the main thread and found nothing.


----------



## ZacHolley (Jul 12, 2011)

it works thanks a MILLION!!!


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a little easier one that is working for me on two touchpads. Just go into wireless settings and turn on Airplane mode, as soon as it kicks in turn it back off and the touchpads seem to connect with no problem.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

Just go to setting and don't allow wifi to sleep.

It works for me. No longer have to disable/enable wifi to get wifi back on. Don't see any drank on the battery.


----------



## ZacHolley (Jul 12, 2011)

I just rebooted after fixing it and it breaks again so looks like every time you boot up you have to apply this trick.


----------



## ZacHolley (Jul 12, 2011)

thecalip said:


> Just go to setting and don't allow wifi to sleep.
> 
> It works for me. No longer have to disable/enable wifi to get wifi back on. Don't see any drank on the battery.


found it.... Its under wifi settings. Press the menu button when in there and select advanced... I just tested a reboot though and same story it did'nt fix it....


----------



## ps2pk (Oct 13, 2011)

ZacHolley said:


> I just rebooted after fixing it and it breaks again so looks like every time you boot up you have to apply this trick.


Same situation here. It sucks but hey we've got CM7 on a touchpad!! I can definitely live this.


----------



## ps2pk (Oct 13, 2011)

thecalip said:


> Just go to setting and don't allow wifi to sleep.
> 
> It works for me. No longer have to disable/enable wifi to get wifi back on. Don't see any drank on the battery.


does your wifi reconnect after a reboot or after you boot webos and come back to android?

that's the problem. i have wifi always on but this only happens after reboots



ZacHolley said:


> where is that setting at I do not see it?


click the menu key (2nd from left on the bottom) when you're in the wifi settings.


----------



## iceman32crx (Oct 13, 2011)

My WI-FI was disconnecting every time the tablet went to sleep. After I enabled static IP and changed the WI-FI sleep policy to "never", its been running great all day, not a single hiccup yet!!

1. Like the above fix - go to settings > wireless and network settings > wifi settings > click your wifi network and press forget. - it'll be tricky to do but keep on pressing your network and click forget. tip: look at the wifi on top (where it says scannning/disconnecting/etc). wait for this to show disconnected and it should be easier to select your network.

2. Disable your wifi

3. Press the menu button and press advanced. change the wifi sleep policy to never, then select "use static IP" and enter your IP address.

4. Re-enable your wifi and connect to your network

5. Chill the F out, cause your mofo beast pad will be workin all days long!!!


----------



## atapia984 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have noticed that after booting back from webOS. WiFi destabilizes. Your guide does the trick. Thanks.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ps2pk said:


> does your wifi reconnect after a reboot or after you boot webos and come back to android?
> 
> that's the problem. i have wifi always on but this only happens after reboots


Stop rebooting.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 27, 2011)

thecalip said:


> Just go to setting and don't allow wifi to sleep.
> 
> It works for me. No longer have to disable/enable wifi to get wifi back on. Don't see any drank on the battery.


I already have WiFi set to not sleep. It still disconnected and refused to re-connect.

Toggling Airplane mode seemed to make it reconnect.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, thank you - and here i wiped and reinstalled like 5x lol.


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

ps2pk said:


> does your wifi reconnect after a reboot or after you boot webos and come back to android?
> 
> that's the problem. i have wifi always on but this only happens after reboots
> 
> click the menu key (2nd from left on the bottom) when you're in the wifi settings.


when i click menu then settings i do not see a advanced tab am i missing something here ?


----------

